# St Josephs Seminary, Wigan, May 2016



## Black (Jun 11, 2016)

The foundation stone was laid in april 1880 & the seminary opened in 1883,
being founded by Bernard O' reilly.
St Josephs was the principal seminary serving the north west,
as of 1987 the remaining scholers attended St John Rigby, in Orrell for their schooling
an arrangement which continued until 1991
the seminary closed in 1992.













above
























chapel
















































below






thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jun 11, 2016)

Been wating for you to post this one up. Nice one


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 11, 2016)

Great report, I enjoyed that, thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 11, 2016)

Very nice. This place looks a bit tidier compared with previous reports.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2016)

Excellent photos Stranton.
Not often we see you above ground

Couldn't find access when we visted


----------



## smiler (Jun 11, 2016)

Still looks good, I liked the shot of the bed frames, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2016)

Good to see it's still looking intact! Cracking collection of images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jun 14, 2016)

Always good to see this place, thanks Black.


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice set of shots there. Great report.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Stunning take on a well photographed site. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Emlehh1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Love this place.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 14, 2016)

This place is always on another level from any derelict site, pure brilliant and your photos are spot on, cant fault them, I have to say youve kept it simple yet so effective, id be happy with this!


----------



## karenmounib (Aug 14, 2016)

Fantastic and no graffiti ) why doesn't someone snap up this building!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 14, 2016)

Great shots, the building is stunning inside and out. Really enjoyed this post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## djrich (Aug 20, 2016)

Great pics, love the spiral stairs.


----------

